# Syncros Revolution restaurieren - wie genau?



## Bastieeeh (5. April 2008)

Hey Leute,

ich weiss, das ist kein GT-spezifisches Thema aber es gibt viele hier mit Metallerfahrung, deren Meinung ich gern wissen möchte.
Zum Thema: Ich habe neulich eine Syncros Revolution ersteigert. Schon vom Preis her war abzusehen, dass die Kurbeln nicht im Top-Zustand sein werden.
Weiter unten findet ihr ein paar Fotos vom aktuellen Zustand, nachdem ich die Kettenblätter demontiert und die Kurbeln gereinigt hatte.

Bestandsaufnahme: Der Rost ist im fortgeschrittenen Stadium. Rund um die Pedalaufnahme hat der Rost schon einiges angenagt. Die Gewinde sind aber noch in Ordnung, funktionieren noch zuverlässig. Ansonsten blüht der Rost (auch unter dem Lack ein bisschen) überall dort, wo der Lack durch Kette, Schuhe usw. bis auf's Metall abgeschabt wurde.

Herangehensweise: Hier bin ich nun auf eure Hilfe und Hinweise angewiesen. Ich könnte die Farbe und den Rost mit Sandpapier abschleifen, oder aber ich wende mich an einen Fachbetrieb (hier in der Stadt gibt's sowas). Dort würde ich die Kurbeln auch lackieren lassen wollen. Aus Zeitmangel war ich noch nicht bei diesem Betrieb und am Wochenende machen die irgendwie nie auf...  

Ich möchte die Revos auf jeden Fall wieder nahezu originalgetreu herrichten. Was ist nun eure Meinung? Handarbeit zuhause oder im Fachbetrieb für etwas mehr Geld? Wenn Handarbeit, dann wie genau?


----------



## zaskar76 (5. April 2008)

Sollte für jeden halwegs ordentlichen Lackierbetrieb kein Problem sein und nicht viel kosten. Würd mich da selbst nicht mit rumärgern... Alternativ bei Pulverbetrieben nachfragen wegen haltbarer Pulverbeschichtung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grusel (5. April 2008)

Moin,

eigentlich restauriere ich mehr Oldtimer  Aber hast du folgende "Optionen" mit deiner Kurbel

Lack ab: simpel Schleifen, professionell Sand bzw Glasperlenstrahlen (wenn du Angst vor zuviel Materialabtrag hast gibt es noch Strahlmaschinen mit Walnusskernen bzw ganz edel Trockeneis, chemisch entlacken vergessen)

Nach dem Strahlen entweder Pulverbeschichten oder gleich Grundierung rauf zum Rostschutz, dann zum lackierer.

Speziell fuer Kurbeln finde ich aber Pulverbeschichten sinnvoller, da abriebfester.


----------



## Davidbelize (5. April 2008)

wenn schon restaurieren dann aber richtig (damit du sehr sehr lange keine probs mit der schönsten kurbel der welt hast.)

1. strahlen lassen
2. ne gute hohlraumkonservierung (kann man easy selber machen)
3. ne schöne schwarze pulverbeschichtung
4. meine decals drauf  
5. ein paar crank o matics suchen und finden.

so das wäre es.

der david


----------



## zaskar76 (5. April 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> 2. ne gute hohlraumkonservierung (kann man easy selber machen)



Musste man die dafür nicht durchs Gewinde aufbohren?


----------



## Kint (5. April 2008)

ich mein mich auch an sowas zu erinnern. aber die meisten infos wirst du dazu im classic forum finden.


----------



## Davidbelize (5. April 2008)

also das geht so.......


1.kurbel strahlen lassen
2.mit ganz dünnem bohrer die kurbel auf der rückseite aufbohren (1cm unter der kurbelaufnahme). an der kettenblatt kurbel natürlich in der nähe der kettenblattaufnahme aufbohren.
3.mit einer spritze samt kanüle rostschutzmittel einbringen.
4. danach mit hohlraumwachs versiegeln
5. mit flüssigmetall das loch verschliessen. das zeug gibts in jedem   baumarkt.
6. nach dem aushärten des flüssigmetalls die verschlosse bohrung abschmirgeln.
7. pulverbeschichten lassen.
8. decals anbringen
9. crank o matics besorgen
10. viele viele jahre freude an der kurbel haben.


so, glaube das ich nichts vergessen habe.


----------



## zaskar76 (5. April 2008)

Mal so auf doof gefragt, Die Powerplate samt der speziellen Schrauben ist auch dabei?

Editowerdisk, nicht plate

Edit2: GEIER!
http://cgi.ebay.de/SYNCROS-Revoluti...yZ100240QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bastieeeh (5. April 2008)

Japp, war alles dabei - siehe Auktionsbilder. Aber was ist an den Schrauben so besonderes? Ich dachte, dass sind "normale" Kettenblattschrauben?


----------



## zaskar76 (5. April 2008)

Ne, die für das kleine sind spezielle, ähnlich Sattelklemmbolzen und wenn es noch die originalen aus Titan sind und ich kann dir nur empfehlen diese auf jeden Fall mit Locktide zu sichern.


----------



## kingmoe (6. April 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Edit2: GEIER!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/SYNCROS-Revoluti...yZ100240QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



 

Na, da scheint jetzt aber jemandem die Sonne aus dem A..., äh... Popo, gelle?!!

Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (6. April 2008)

bei dem preis den ich für meine erste syncros kurbel bezahlt habe,hätte ich mir die 4x kaufen können.




   es lohnt auf jeden fall die zu restaurieren.


----------



## oldman (6. April 2008)

mal ne blöde fragevon jemandem, der material schindet und schändet: halten die auch was aus? tauchen die was?


----------



## Bastieeeh (6. April 2008)

Danke! - Naja, in Anbetracht des Aufwands ist die Stimmung gut, aber gedämpft. Aber egal... Ich freu mich, auch endlich mal welche ergattert zu haben.
Danke an alle für die guten Informationen. Ich werde die Kurbeln selbst abschleifen und dann Pulverbeschichten lassen.


----------



## Davidbelize (6. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Danke! - Naja, in Anbetracht des Aufwands ist die Stimmung gut, aber gedämpft. Aber egal... Ich freu mich, auch endlich mal welche ergattert zu haben.
> Danke an alle für die guten Informationen. Ich werde die Kurbeln selbst abschleifen und dann Pulverbeschichten lassen.




die würden super an das sw 19er zassi passen das gerade in der bucht ist.


----------



## versus (6. April 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> mal ne blöde fragevon jemandem, der material schindet und schändet: halten die auch was aus? tauchen die was?



also ich kann nur sagen, dass schon eine VOR MEINEN AUGEN in der mitte (bzw. 5cm über der pedalaufnahme) durchgerochen ist!


----------



## Master | Torben (6. April 2008)

Ich kann - aus eigener mittlerweile mehrmaliger Erfahrung nur Khujand empfehlen. Kurbeln pulvern dürfte nicht wirklich viel kosten.

Die werden Perlgestrahlt, also ohne Materialabtrag und danach in deiner Wunschfarbe zweifach pulverbeschichtet. Falls die Kurbeln aus Stahl sind (nehm ich jetzt mal an) dann macht er nach dem Strahlen noch ein spezielles Säurebad zum dauerhaften Rostschutz.

Schreib ihn einfach mal an, er kann dir das dann genauer erklären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (6. April 2008)

hab aber auch schon von zerstörten race face,cooks, shimanos,crux und rpms gehört.
soll heissen das ich nicht eine einzige firma kenne bei denen nicht mal ne kurbel das zeitliche gesegnet hat.


----------



## versus (6. April 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hab aber auch schon von zerstörten race face,cooks, shimanos,crux und rpms gehört.
> soll heissen das ich nicht eine einzige firma kenne bei denen nicht mal ne kurbel das zeitliche gesegnet hat.



richtig! bei mir war die revolution nur die einzige, bei deren ende ich live dabei war. das bleibt halt eindrüklich im gedächtnis


----------



## kingmoe (6. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Danke! - Naja, in Anbetracht des Aufwands ist die Stimmung gut, aber gedämpft. Aber egal... Ich freu mich, auch endlich mal welche ergattert zu haben.
> Danke an alle für die guten Informationen. Ich werde die Kurbeln selbst abschleifen und dann Pulverbeschichten lassen.



Lass das mit dem selber abschleifen, lass es Strahlen! Das kostet fast nichts und wird besser. Ganz abgesehen von der ganzen Arbeit.


----------



## cleiende (6. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Danke an alle für die guten Informationen. Ich werde die Kurbeln selbst abschleifen und dann Pulverbeschichten lassen.



Hallo,

1) Nichts hält für die Ewigkeit (ausser geschmiedeten Shimano Kurbeln)
2) Machen lassen. Oder ist Dir Deine Zeit nichts wert?

Gruss,

cleiende


----------



## zaskar76 (6. April 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> mal ne blöde fragevon jemandem, der material schindet und schändet: halten die auch was aus? tauchen die was?



Nö, hatten zwar mal nen sehr guten test in der Bravo aber wenn die schon oft in Wind und Wetter wahren würde ich sie nicht mehr hart ran nehmen...


----------



## KHUJAND (7. April 2008)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Ich kann - aus eigener mittlerweile mehrmaliger Erfahrung nur Khujand empfehlen. Kurbeln pulvern dürfte nicht wirklich viel kosten.
> 
> Die werden Perlgestrahlt, also ohne Materialabtrag und danach in deiner Wunschfarbe zweifach pulverbeschichtet. Falls die Kurbeln aus Stahl sind (nehm ich jetzt mal an) dann macht er nach dem Strahlen noch ein spezielles Säurebad zum dauerhaften Rostschutz.
> 
> Schreib ihn einfach mal an, er kann dir das dann genauer erklären



DANKE


----------



## stefan9113 (12. Mai 2008)

Hi alle,

da hab ich auch mal eine Frage dazu. Ich hab auch solche Kurbeln und will die auch neu herrichten. Wenn ich die neu pulvern lasse, dann sollte doch der Aluspider runter von der Kurbel mit den Kettenblättern oder, beim lackieren ist das ja kein Problem. Da klebt man es halt ab, aber beim Pulvern?

Wer weiß da was, kann man das abmontieren wenn ja wie?

danke Euch und bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Tiensy (12. Mai 2008)

Hi Stefan,

die Powerdisc ist fest mit der Kurbel verbunden. Abmontieren ist ohne groesseren bzw. sehr grossen Aufwand (wenn ueberhaupt) nicht moeglich.

Aber ordentlich abkleben vor dem Pulvern sollte ja kein Problem sein.

Beste Gruesse. 

Wunderschoenes Teil uebrigens in deiner Galerie... Das Mysterium aus dem Schnee meine ich


----------



## LoFunk (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe kürzlich eine Syncros Revolution Kurbel bei dem grossen Auktionshaus ergattern können. Mit den netten Tips hier im Forum sieht sie auch wieder aus wie neu. So jetzt kommt´s: bei der ersten Probefahrt und dem ersten Hüpfer stand die Kurbel im übertriebenen Sinne wie ein auf den Kopf gestelltes V aus   /°\  die Kurbelarme standen nicht mehr wie sie sollten. Es scheint als habe sich der Kurbelarm von der Powerdisc gelockert. Habt ihr von sowas schon mal gehört? Und kann man das reparieren?


----------



## Filosofem (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hol das jetzt mal hoch.



Davidbelize schrieb:


> 2.mit ganz dünnem bohrer die kurbel auf der rückseite aufbohren (1cm unter der kurbelaufnahme). an der kettenblatt kurbel natürlich in der nähe der kettenblattaufnahme aufbohren.
> so, glaube das ich nichts vergessen habe.



mal eine Frage, weil mich das etwas verwirrt: die werden die Kurbel ja nicht völlig ohne Luftloch geschweisst haben können. Und da dieses Luftloch nicht unten am Pedalauge ist, muss es oben an der Schelle sein, wo der Vierkant eingeklebt ist. 







Ankörnern und dann so mit dem Bohrer ansetzen, wie der Zahnstocher auf dem Bild liegt, müsste doch eigentlich die bessere Alternative sein - oder?

Erstens denke ich, wenn ich die Struktur der Kurbel schon beschädige, dann lieber dort als direkt am Arm. Zweitens denke ich, gerade dort im Gewinde kann ruhig ein stecknadelkopfgroßes Loch sein. Drittens denke ich, durch das Alu komme ich mit einem dünnen Bohrer viel besser als durch den Stahl des Kurbelarms - vorausgesetzt halt, unter dem Alueinsatz ist wirklich ein Loch. Und viertens nehme ich an, selbst nach einer Entrostungsbehandlung gehts der Kurbel mit Frischluftzufuhr innen auf lange Frist besser, als wenn ich das Loch wieder zuschmiere.

Liege ich so weit richtig? Es wäre mir lieb, wenn jemand schon Erfahrungen damit hätte, bevor ich die Kurbel anbohre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (3. Mai 2009)

Ging meiner Kurbeln genauso bzw. genau dort wo dein Zahnstocher sitzt hab ich den Bohrer angesetzt. 

Passt also und duerfte die "Struktur" der Kurbel wohl nicht schaden.


----------



## Filosofem (3. Mai 2009)

danke... jetzt hab ich was zu tun, während buli-konferenz läuft. 
hab mittlerweile auch  diesen thread hier gefunden, da steht es so beschrieben.

noch eine frage: die alu-inserts sind geklebt und ich weiss nicht, wieviel hitze die dinger aushalten, wenn die kurbel neu gepulvert wird. gibts hier schlechte erfahrungen mit sowas? sonst


----------



## Bastieeeh (3. Mai 2009)

Das Pulvern lief bestens. Khujand hat's super hinbekommen. Bilder vom ganzen Rad mit der Syncros Revolution sind in meinen Fotos zu finden.


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Mai 2009)

was hat denn der spass gekostet?


----------



## Filosofem (3. Mai 2009)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Das Pulvern lief bestens. Khujand hat's super hinbekommen. Bilder vom ganzen Rad mit der Syncros Revolution sind in meinen Fotos zu finden.








Ich bin mal so frei...
Sieht wirklich gut aus. Obwohl meine Powerplate bitteschön silbern zu bleiben hat.

Oxalsäure und Fluid Film sind soeben bestellt.


----------



## Bastieeeh (3. Mai 2009)

Das mit der Powerplate machte es Khujand erheblich leichter. Da es keine wirkliche Funktionsfläche ist, hab ich dem Pulvern zugestimmt.


----------



## Tommi74 (5. Januar 2010)

Pulvern finde ich riskant. Vermutlich hat Syncros erst gepulvert, dann geklebt. Sofern ich weiß wird nach dem pulvern auf ca. 200 °C erhitzt, und das verträgt der Kleber eiegtnlich nicht.

Ein guter Nasslack muss es auch tun. Die Pulverbeschichtung war ja offensichtlich auch nicht gerade haltbar.


----------



## Rahbari (25. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich fürchte, mich hat es auch erwischt. Habe die Kurbel mit einem Komplettfahrrad ersteigert und konnte auf den Bildern den Rost nicht sehen. Angehängt findet Ihr Bilder vom Rost: Pedalaufnahme, Innenlageraufnahme und an den Armen, wo der Lack abgeplatzt ist.

Wie ich diesem Thread entnehme, kann man das schöne Stück trotzdem wohl "retten". Zunächst strahlen lassen usw.

Problem: ich muss erstmal die Kurbel abbekommen.  Da die Kurbel einen Crank-o-Matic-Zusatz hat, bin ich unsicher, ob ich mit einem normalen Kurbelabzieher da ran soll. Angeblich ist in dem Crank-o-matic ein Kurbelabzieher "integriert"? Wie kann bzw. muss ich die Kettenblätter und dieses Zwischenstück abmontieren?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe! Bin bei Kurbeln ziemlich unbedarft und bin gerade ziemlich enttäuscht von meinem Kauf...


----------



## Syborg (25. Juli 2011)

Hi,

mach Dich mal locker. Das, was ich auf den Bildern erkennen kann ist vermutlich nur oberflächlicher Rost. Wie man so etwas restauriert steht in diesem thread und im Classic Bereich gibt es auch noch den ein oder anderen Beitrag dazu.

Zum Ausbau benötigst Du keinen speziellen Abzieher, der ist nämlich schon in den Crank-o-Matics mit integriert. Du brauchst lediglich nen passenden Inbusschlüssel und etwas Muskelkraft.

Für die Kettenblätter benötigst Du auch einen Inbusschlüssel und einen Gegenhalter. Ich hab Dir mal die Syncros Manuals angehängt. Dort ist eigentlich alles gut beschrieben.

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=57690

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=57698

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=57702

Und jetzt viel Spaß beim Schrauben. Und solltest Du Fragen haben, hier oder im Classic Bereich wird "Dir" bestimmt gerne geholfen.

By the way: Was für ein Rad hängt denn an den Syncros Kurbeln??

Gruß Helmut










Rahbari schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich fürchte, mich hat es auch erwischt. Habe die Kurbel mit einem Komplettfahrrad ersteigert und konnte auf den Bildern den Rost nicht sehen. Angehängt findet Ihr Bilder vom Rost: Pedalaufnahme, Innenlageraufnahme und an den Armen, wo der Lack abgeplatzt ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (25. Juli 2011)

Hi Helmut,

danke für Deine Hilfe und Beruhigung. Die Kurbeln waren ein ganz wesentlicher Punkt, warum ich das Fahrrad genommen habe; wenn die Kurbeln jetzt für'n A**** wären, wäre das extrem frustrierend. Ich hoffe inständig, dass der Rost nur oberflächlich ist. Gerade der Bereich bei der Innenlageraufnahme macht mir doch Sorgen, weil sowohl "innen" als auch "außen" etwas Rost zu sehen ist. Mal schauen, ob ich in Berlin jemanden finde, der das gut machen kann...

Werde heute Abend dann mal mit dem Inbus an die Kurbeln. Vielleicht kann ich dann schon besser abschätzen, wie "schlimm" es ist.

Das Rad, an dem die Kurbeln dran war, ist wohl ein Cannondale Super V 1000 (oder 2000) Active 100 SL. Wohl Jahrgang 97 - muss das aber heute Abend mal genauer checken. Das ganze würde upgegraded mit ner 950er XTR, Ringle Naben und Schnellspannern und eben der Syncros Kurbel nebst Crank-o-Matic. Das Rad dient zum Ausschlachten für mein Xizang, wobei ich mir vorstellen kann, den Cannondale Rahmen, der sehr gut erhalten ist, irgendwann mal wieder aufzubauen. Sattelstütze, Sattel, Lenker, Pedale und Hörnchen sind Baumarkt-Qualität...

Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Rahbari (25. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute,

werde es mal mit der Fa. Neuser in Berlin probieren. Allerdings bieten die - neben dem Strahlen - nur Pulvern an. Reicht Pulvern oder wäre eine klassische Lackierung besser? Muss ich auf einen bestimmten Schwarzton achten?

Danke schön!


----------



## cleiende (25. Juli 2011)

Suche bitte mal bei den "Klassikern" nach der syncros Revolution. Da solltest Du fündig werden.
Und gerade die Berliner, die dort sehr aktiv sind, sollten Dir den passenden Betrieb für Dein Vorhaben nennen können.


----------



## Syborg (25. Juli 2011)

inbesondere in diesen threads bei den Classic Leuten

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=452204&highlight=syncros+revolution

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=438052&highlight=syncros+revolution


----------



## Rahbari (26. Juli 2011)

Ergänzende Frage speziell im GT-Forum:

Laut Syborg und der Anleitung ist eine 117mm Achse beim Innenlager ausreichend. Kann das jemand konkret für den Xizang Rahmen bestätigen? Muss mich zunächst mit einem Shimano-Innenlager begnügen, da die Syncros-Innenlager so verdammt rar sind...


----------

